# Vibram Five Fingers Shoes



## cch0830 (Feb 16, 2010)

Bought these shoes about a weeks ago:     

http://www.vibramfivefingers.com/products/products_footwear.cfm

This site had the best deal I could find:

http://www.mountainhighoutfitters.com/Brands/Vibram FiveFingers.html

These things are really cool! They are very comfortable! If you get a pair and they don't feel right, you may need to try a different size. They size a little different than regular shoes. Also, if one of your feet has a significant size difference than the other, it may be difficult to size. 

Only small negative I have found with these is, your feet may sweat a little if you are not moving.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 16, 2010)

I have been reading about these. I plan on picking up a pair soon to try.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Feb 18, 2010)

i got a pair about a year ago. i love mine, wear them all the time in the summer.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Feb 18, 2010)

I also have a pair(KSO), thats what I do Krav Maga in.

I bought mine at Abbadabba's by Town center mall, try them on first.


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 19, 2010)

So no socks huh...or do you have to get the special 5 finger socks as well.

How are they in arch support?


----------



## zigzag (Feb 19, 2010)

*FiveFingers KSO*

Got mine at REI.....Love'em and as soon as I can find another pair like I want in stock somewhere I'm going to get my second pair.


----------



## cch0830 (Feb 19, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> So no socks huh...or do you have to get the special 5 finger socks as well.
> 
> How are they in arch support?



No socks needed. I don't even think they would fit on your feet if you were wearing socks. No arch support. The shoes are supposed to simulate being barefoot but has a sole to protect your feet.


----------



## zigzag (Feb 19, 2010)

cch0830 said:


> No socks needed. I don't even think they would fit on your feet if you were wearing socks. No arch support. The shoes are supposed to simulate being barefoot but has a sole to protect your feet.



He was talking about the socks pictured below. I don't use them and figure they would make the shoes too tight for me around the toes.


----------



## cch0830 (Feb 19, 2010)

zigzag said:


> He was talking about the socks pictured below. I don't use them and figure they would make the shoes too tight for me around the toes.



Yea, I know. I was saying pretty much what you just said, about them being to tight with them on.


----------



## wtturn (Feb 27, 2010)

I enjoy working out and running in mine.


----------

